# Montreal Opens First Ever North American Cat Caf�



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Montreal Opens First Ever North American Cat Café*

Montreal Opens First Ever North American Cat Café | MTL Blog

Maybe Cafe Chat l'Heureux slogan can be "where cat hair is a condiment"?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

It says 'having an error establishing a data base' ?!!
For the site!


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

I get the same message, but I googled it and got a news article:
Animal lover hopes to bring cat café to Montreal | Toronto Star


----------



## yogakitty (May 2, 2013)

We need this in Toronto!!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh Cool!! Thanks for that link Tiliqua!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Sorry guys. I got into it earlier but now it wouldn't let me. Grrrrrr


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

These are supposed to be really popular in Japan, due to the lack of space and teeny-tiny sized apartments many people live in.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

The first link works for me now, Merry. Looks cool.

I love bookstore cats, I'm not sure about cafe cats. I would go, though, if there were one around here.


----------

